# Predisnolone, clexane and baby aspirin



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi I wonder if you can help.

Im taking predisnolone and baby aspirin for a DE transfer in 2 days time (prescribed by UK clinic). My Spanish clinic have prescribed me with clexane injections 40mg to start tomorrow. instead of the trental I thougt I was having.
Can you tell me if the clexane, prednisolone and baby aspirin are all ok to take together along with the progynova and cyclogest.

Thanks in advance
AJ xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Commonly prescribed together by clinics who follow immune therapy protocols and routinely prescribe anticoagulants. They are fine if prescribed and appropriately monitored but there are increased risks for you associated with them; mainly side effect profile of the steroids and increased risk of bleeding due to the combination of blood thinners.


----------



## A J (Oct 2, 2011)

A belated thanks Mazv for your reply. Its been hard trying to do it with 2 clinics involved xx


----------

